# RecipeDB - Jet's [b]Fat Yak[/b]



## jetfoley (5/2/10)

Jet's Fat Yak  Ale - American Pale Ale  Partial               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes -Coopers LME light = Coopers Australian Pale Ale Can-Add can to boil for 20 mins-Mash at 67c   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.1 kg TF Pale Crystal     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    8 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 9.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 8 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## QldKev (5/2/10)

Seems like a very light beer, OG 1.000


----------



## mxd (5/2/10)

QldKev said:


> Seems like a very light beer, OG 1.000



cheap to make and no equipment so that could be advantages for noobs.


----------



## superdave (5/2/10)

QldKev said:


> Seems like a very light beer, OG 1.000



Maybe Jet isn't a fan and thinks water tastes better :lol:


----------



## QldKev (5/2/10)

I know everyone is getting on this low carb beer bus, but this is going a bit too far.

QldKev


----------



## jimmybee (5/2/10)

i've got a spare fermenter, might whip this one up now, no temp control needed, sweet!


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/2/10)

I tasted this, it really nothing to rave about! boom-tish!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## jetfoley (6/2/10)

SHH!!

I started posting the recipe then I got drunk and forgot to finish it! lol.

updated now! Sorry about that. I tasted it, decided it was really good and worth posting the recipe, then i got carried away!


----------



## technoicon (29/5/10)

JetF said:


> SHH!!
> 
> I started posting the recipe then I got drunk and forgot to finish it! lol.
> 
> updated now! Sorry about that. I tasted it, decided it was really good and worth posting the recipe, then i got carried away!



anyone got an all grain version? might try this one next


----------

